# Walkie Talkie baofeng uv-5r problema



## maxi01 (May 18, 2013)

Buenos dias! me compre un wallkie talkie de estos








el problema que tengo es que quiero hablar con otro walkie talkie que este







osea cuando el motorola habla yo escucho perfectamente. ahora cuando yo hablo el motorola no me escucha!! que podra ser???? lei algo de que los motorolas estan cruzadosss 
.

algun radioentendido??????? me puede ayudarr


----------



## miguelus (May 18, 2013)

Buenas tardes maxi01

Para que una comunicación bidireccional ambos equipos tienen que estar en la misma frecuencia (Canal)
Si tu transmisión no se escucha en el otro equipo puede ser debido a que ambos equipos no están en la  misma frecuencia.
Los equipos, como el mostrado en la primera fotografía, suelen tener una opción que es denominada  desplazamiento de TX. Esta opción es utilizada para trabajar con Repetidores ya que, en este caso, las frecuencias de TX/RX son distintas.
Otra posibilidad es que el otro equipo en RX tenga activada alguna opción de “Llamada Selectiva” y, aunque entre la señal, el Receptor no la deje pasar.
Y por supuesto queda una última opción y es que tu equipo no Transmita ya sea por avería o por ser una banda en la que este inhibida la opción de Transmitir, esto pasa en algunos modelos ya que las normas no son iguales en todos los países.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2013)

maxi01 dijo:


> Buenos dias! me compre un wallkie talkie de estos
> 
> 
> http://images04.olx.com.ve/ui/2/20/...-Radios-en-Valencia-Venezuela-Electronica.jpg
> ...



Hola Maxi01 saludos cordiales  el Talkabout motorola hace uso de subtonos , sin el subtono correcto el squelch no libera el sonido .ustedes tiene que habilitar el subtono en tu transceptor chino e despues tentar hasta conseguir elegir el subtono correcto .
!Fuerte abraço y buena suerte!


----------



## AZ81 (May 26, 2013)

Lo tienes que configurar en pasos de 6,25, si se puede en el baofeng, para poder estableces contacto entre ellos, ya que los PMR van con ese paso. Y en los motorolas quitar el subtono.


----------

